# Crappie Are On The Move!!!



## sawgrass (Jun 8, 2009)

The crappie are on the move, just in the last week they have moved up anywhere from 2 foot to 5 foot of water. They are not locked on completely but it won't be long. Today's rain and cold snap will delay it a little longer, but we have sunshine in the forecast for next week and it's going to be on.

www.sawgrassoutfitters.com
936-661-3410


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Very nice string!


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

What body of water??


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

I can taste them from here & I don't have any yet. 
Time for me to start doing some recon real soon.


.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

My neck is cricked from starin at that photo too long.

Details? That's what it's all about here.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Spooley said:


> My neck is cricked from starin at that photo too long.
> 
> Details? That's what it's all about here.


Turn Lap Top on edge /thats what i do lol Nice catch


----------



## crazytexansfan (Jul 12, 2013)

MAN that's a nice batch of slabs there cant wait for those slabs to start moving in to Penwaugh


----------



## JMaggie15 (May 23, 2013)

Nice catch! My mouth is watering just thinking of cooking those babies up!


----------



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

Proof positive! Nice fish!!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Niiiiice! Time to start huntin sac-a-lait!


----------



## rattlesnake (Jan 11, 2010)

Nice catch. I will be chasing them on the Bayou today.


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

Nice bunch of slabs!

Headed to TBend today in search of some of those slabs.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice FISH! Crappie are the best.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Beautiful stringer. These crappie are moving shallow to spawn? What areas would you target at this time. Downed trees and structure in shallow water? Sand bars? Dont fish freshwater a whole lot.


----------

